# Fresh crappie and bluegill for supper, a nice surprise



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend of mine went ice fishing 1-11-13 and caught some nice pan fish. He dropped some off for my wife and I for supper. Fresh pan fish, bread and butter, and a cold beverage is hard to beat. I like to fish, just not when I can walk on the water. (That remark will cost me????


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm going this weekend. We usually catch at leatst ten pike a foot or longer, but they are not as good as bluegill


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I like them fried in a beer batter and dipped in ketchup and mayo mixed together. Since I was a small child we always ate them this way  Thanks for the memories


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like walleye and specks


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

The key is to walk on hard water, enjoy your meal :wave:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My brother has a waterfront home on Toledo Bend Lake, and a nice covered boat dock. The family catch Crappie right off the dock. They are spoiled, though. They only eat Crappie, no Bass, no Bluegills, no Catfish. For what it's worth, fresh Crappie makes the best Ceviche I've ever tasted. Here is an hour's work.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Henry. We sure don't have that size crappie where I fish. That would be catching and eating.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 17, 2015)

You guys and your northern sized fish.....

Florida Strain Bass is where it's at! Fishing year round and bass that eat year round.

Although we don't have Crappie. Water is too warm.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice man, what were they biten on


----------

